# 也请多多指教



## kyotan

大家好！

Does 也请多多指教 mean, "Also ("also" as in "in addition to..."), please teach me a lot." or "Please teach me a lot too. ("too" as in "you too,/me too")"?

Also, I'm wondering if "指教" is more like "advice", rather than "teach".

I want to say "I'd be happy to help you with Japanese. Please teach me a lot also." 
Is it "我喜可以帮助您学习日语。 也请多多指教。"?

Thank you!


----------



## FranTsingtao

Hi kyotan, I think “多多指教” is more of a way to show the "Chinese modesty" especially when you are in a discussion or exchange of opinions or skills. In your context, I think it means something like "Please correct me if I am wrong and your comments or advice are highly appreciated." "也请多多指教” also used as “还请多多指教”, means something like "*and* please help me with...". In “我可以帮助您学习日语。 也请多多指教。" It makes the sentence sound "complete" if you add something in front of “也请多多指教”, for instance, “我可以帮助您学习日语。 我的汉语也请您多多指教。” "多多" to me does not necessarily mean "a lot" actually, it can also mean the frequency of your counterpart providing help. Hope it helps. : ]


----------



## nightdragon

kyotan said:


> Also, I'm wondering if "指教" is more like "advice", rather than "teach".



Personally, it is more like "advice"



kyotan said:


> I want to say "I'd be happy to help you with Japanese. Please teach me a lot also."
> Is it "我喜可以帮助您学习日语。 也请多多指教。"?
> 
> Thank you!



我喜可以帮助您学习日语
我很乐于帮你学习日语

If you ask someone to give advice on your job or teach you something, you can say 请多多指教, but if you provide helps to others, you shouldn't say that


----------



## kyokolover

Hi Kyotan, "I'd be happy to help you with Japanese."="我很高兴可以帮助您学习日语。"I'd be happy to…… (喜んでお手伝いします？）"in Chinese we usually say"我很高兴可以……"be willing to……=乐意…… 
“ Please teach me a lot also.” I think it means that you also want someone to teach u Chinese?so you can say"我的汉语（中文）也请您多多指教。" 
よろしくお願いします=请多指教=Please teach me a lot.
こちらこそ、よろしく=也请您多指教=Please teach me a lot too/also.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

Nobody thinks 请多多指教 too Japanese-style ?


----------



## kyotan

非常感谢各位的回复！


----------



## SuperXW

retrogradedwithwind said:


> Nobody thinks 请多多指教 too Japanese-style ?


I feel so. Just like 对不起给您添麻烦了, if anybody uses that very often in his daily life, that guy should be a Japanese (so it is ok for Kyotan to say it, I guess).
For Chinese, only some people use it in special occasions.


----------



## kyotan

谢谢回复！Thank you!


----------



## Skatinginbc

请多多指教 is now considered "Japanese-style" as well?   Come on!  Not all  Chinese traditions (e.g., traditional courteous phrases like 请指教, 望请其指教, 请多加指教) were made in Japan.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

请多多指教 is written language to some extent, just like 还望雅正，暌违已久，急复为盼，顺祝冬祺。 writing those in letters or articles is totally fine. 

speaking those expressions face to face is what I wont do....

But what will I say in person to my teachers if I want their teaching and correction.......


----------



## julietjoo

请多多指教could be used in some daily occasions when someone has a higher social status or is more experienced than you in a certain field. For instance, you can say that to your supervisor or boss at the first day of your work. 

And, this phrase is BY NO MEANS Japanese-style.


----------



## fyl

I too feel 请多多指教 in certain contexts is Japanese style. Words about modesty and compliment exist in both Chinese and Japanese. The feeling of "Japanese style" is subtle. I'll try to explain it a little bit, but it may not be accurate or clear.
To sum up in one sentence, the "Japanese style" (impression from games and cartoon, not realistic) emphasizes more on the anxiety of oneself's mistake or weakness, whereas the "Chinese style" emphasizes more on the pleasure of the listener.

The most "Japanese style" scene in my mind is a student new to the class, introducing himself with "初次见面，请多多关照". No matter it's 请多多关照 or 请多多指教, saying this sincerely to a group of people who are not more senior shows some worry or modesty about oneself, like "I'm worrying if I can do everything well", "If I'm not doing well, please help", "I'm lower than you".
In Chinese we also use 请多多指教 and similar things like 请批评指正, 请不吝赐教, etc. Student may say this to teacher; boss may say this to his employees; writers may say this to readers. However, it is more like saying "YOU are highly valued", "YOUR criticisms are welcome and valued", "YOU are higher than I".

Similarly, in the other thread, "给你添麻烦了" can be an acknowledgement for the listener's effort (Chinese style), or an apology for causing trouble (Japanese style). However, the feeling of "Japanese style" is weaker than this one, and I would not consider 给你添麻烦 itself as Japanese style unless in specific contexts.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

> The most "Japanese style" scene in my mind is a student new to the class, introducing himself with "初次见面，请多多关照".


It's the same with me. 
In my memory, when a newcomer is introduced to his/her future classmates, s/he would soberly, gravely and solemnly say 请多多关照 with a long and deep bow - this is what I learned from Japanese cartoon and dramas.

If it's me who introduces himself, I may also say 请多多关照 but not that seriously, not with a bow or a very deep bow. In today's China, bow is not as universal as  it was in ancient times.


----------



## kyotan

非常感谢各位的回复!
It's so interesting and helpful to hear how the phrase is used by native speakers and how it when the anime is translated.


----------



## lesaucisson

Hello,

I receive a 表情包 from my girlfriend. 

今年也请多多指教. Is it about 分手?

Thank you


----------



## SuperXW

lesaucisson said:


> I receive a 表情包 from my girlfriend.
> 今年也请多多指教. Is it about 分手?


Nothing to do with 分手.
多多指教 is mostly used when you think someone can teach you something. It sounds like you two have developed a good relationship that can help her to make improvement, and she wants to continue this relationship.


----------



## hx1997

This usage of 多多指教 *between lovers* sounds somehow Japanese (and therefore foreign) to me. 
Is it some kind of a fixed translation for a Japanese phrase? Is it accurate enough?



> 「僕と結婚して下さい！」
> 「よろしくお願いします！」
> 
> “嫁给我吧！”
> “嗯！/请多多指教！”



Source: 「よろしくお願いします」的中文翻译成“请多指教”真的正确吗？ - 知乎


----------



## SuperXW

Hx's link is very helpful. Saying 请多多指教 to a lover indeed sounds "Japanese", and its meaning should be close to 请多多关照.


----------

